# Godin Summit Classic HB



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

What is the general consensus on this guitar?

Same price range as a LP Studio, but appears to have a lot more going for it feature/appointment wise. I like the Made in Canada aspect. I'm going to play one next time I'm in the city, but are there any common quality issues with this model.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

My take.... If the Godins had beefier more 50's Gibson necks I'd be all over it. The workmanship is great and I have a few Godins (Artisan Strat and LG p90) but they just sit... because the necks and I cannot bond.
Nothing wrong with the hardware nor the electronics. And yes compared to a studio- very equal except perhaps more tricked out. 
Resale value is always a problem though because people employ magical thinking when buying. "yeah but its not a Gibson..." As if there is some magical ingredient in a factory


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you like everything about it, and you can afford it, get it. Godin makes good guitars


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Because it's Canadian, we have to apologize for it not being a Gibson.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree Lance T
Its silly. I have great admiration for the Godin brand and the business model too- Uses indigenous woods from fallen trees and employs folks who made it out of prison sometimes. Plus Robert Godin is bold enough to not just copy... he designs his own way.
So hence my comment about magical thinking - if the guitar is well made and you put it up against another well made American one and you close your eyes - you'd have very little idea which one is being played. They will sound different- but neither better than the other.
So in most cases I put it down to sentiment

And again- I love my Les Paul Studio- make no mistake. Its just that I also have a Yamaha Studio Lord that I think sounds nicer to my ears and plays any day as well or better. I also once had a Gold LG p90 with a uniquely beefy neck and sold it because I needed cash. That one I still regret.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

MarkusV said:


> My take.... If the Godins had beefier more 50's Gibson necks I'd be all over it. The workmanship is great and I have a few Godins (Artisan Strat and LG p90) but they just sit... because the necks and I cannot bond.
> Nothing wrong with the hardware nor the electronics. And yes compared to a studio- very equal except perhaps more tricked out.
> Resale value is always a problem though because people employ magical thinking when buying. "yeah but its not a Gibson..." As if there is some magical ingredient in a factory


Markus has a "great take" in my opinion. I happen to like Godin necks, likely because my first guitar was an S & P (Godin). If you like that style neck, you'll probably like the guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Great guitars generally, LP-ish but without the QC issues. I don't mind whoring myself out for Godin, in my opinion it's a quality manufacturer.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have the lawsuit Core P90. (Shape was too close to LP, so they slightly changed it.) It sits beside custom-made guitars "worth" three times as much. I have no problem reaching for it when I need a short-scale neck or the P90 sound.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I like those guitars but I like a fatter neck more.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I owned one for a bit and they are great. The one I had had a pair of Seymour Duncan 59's. The attention to detail was amazing!


----------

